# 3D Puzzles



## ME87 (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't design either one of these, but I did do the cutting and assembly.  I am working on a few of my own original ideas. I like how they came out. 

3/16" spider




I'm sure my dog just loves it....




And an antique car. I wasn't really how sure it'd come out since this file was intended for wood, but it isn't bad.


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2013)

How many pieces was the antique car?


----------



## ME87 (Oct 9, 2013)

havasu said:


> How many pieces was the antique car?



38 Pieces total


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2013)

Those would make great Christmas gifts!


----------



## ME87 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, I actually paid for that file and that company/man/site was pretty intense on their NDA so I won't re-produce that file, but I am working on my own that is a bit more to scale and accurate anyways that I can do whatever I please with.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2013)

You need to make a backhoe or little excavator for me to buy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 9, 2013)

Chris said:


> You need to make a backhoe or little excavator for me to buy.



Here ya go... 

View attachment Chris Backhoe.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2013)

That would be awesome!


----------

